# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  compiz/guide/howto

## distroman

Hi
I just installed xgl/compiz and it seems really sweet, changing workspace the first time was a bit of a thrill. 
 :Very Happy: 

I got a few problems, like my keyboard layout is messed up,,,
Do anyone know a good guide that take you through common options and features. 
FAQ, troubleshooting, as detailed as possible please, sorry could not really find anything.
Thank you.

----------


## smartalecks

here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351

should be everything you need.

----------


## distroman

Ahhh, so it was here all the time  :Smile: 
Thank you.

----------

